# الطاقه الخضراء



## محمد حبيب الله (1 يونيو 2012)

* الطاقة المتجددة نعني بها تلك المولدة من مصدر طبيعي غير تقليدي، مستمر لا ينضب، ويحتاج، فقط، إلى تحويله من طاقة طبيعية إلى أخرى يسهل استخدامها بوساطة تقنيات العصر. *​* يعيش الإنسان في محيط من الطاقة، فالطبيعة تعمل من حولنا دون توقف معطية كميات ضخمة من الطاقة غير المحدودة بحيث لا يستطيع الإنسان أن يستخدم إلا جزءاً ضئيلاً منها، فأقوى المولدات على الإطلاق هي الشمس، ومساقط المياه وحدها قادرة على أن تنتج من القدرة الكهرومائية ما يبلغ 80% من مجموع الطاقة التي يستهلكها الإنسان. *​* ولو سخرت الرياح لأنتجت من الكهرباء ضعف ما ينتجه الماء اليوم، ولو استخدمنا اندفاع المد والجزر في توليد الطاقة لزودنا بنصف حاجتنا منها. *​* ومن كل بدائل النفط، استحوذت الطاقة الشمسية، والبدائل الأخرى المتجددة؛ مثل الرياح، والبقايا العضوية، والطاقة المولدة من حركة المد والجزر، وفي الأمواج والتدرجات الحرارية والموائع الحرارية الجوفية، استحوذت على خيال الرأي العام وصانعي القرارات واهتماماتهم على حد سواء. *​* ورغم أن مزايا البدائل المتجددة معروفة جيداً، إلاّ أن هناك بعض الصعوبات التي تواجه استخدامها، فهي غير متوفرة دوماً عند الطلب، وتتطلب استثمارات أولية ضخمة، واسترداد الاستثمار الأولي فيها يستغرق زمناً طويلاً. *​* وتدخل الطاقة الشمسية والمصادر المتجددة عناصر أساسية في برامج الطاقة لدى جميع البلدان، وخاصة تلك التي تتمتع بظروف شمسية أو حيوثرمية، أو رياحية جيدة. *​* بدأ العالم الصناعي، وعلى رأسه الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، يشعر بأزمة الطاقة إبان حرب أكتوبر 1973 بين الدول العربية وإسرائيل، عندما أعلنت الدول العربية المنتجة للنفط قطع إمدادات البترول عن الدول الغربية المساندة لإسرائيل. ومنذ ذلك التاريخ صارت منظمة الأوبك OPEC هي التي تحدد سعر بيع البترول وليست شركات البترول كما هو الحال من قبل. وكان لهذا الموقف تأثيره في لجوء هذه الدول إلى وسائل بديلة لتوليد الطاقة. ولم تنقض إلا ثمانية أعوام على حظر النفط، حتى تحفز المخططون ورجال الأعمال إلى التفكير جدياً في طاقة الرياح. *​*خصائص وميزات الطاقة المتجددة* ​*1. متوفرة في معظم دول العالم. *​*2. مصدر محلي لا ينتقل، ويتلاءم مع واقع تنمية المناطق النائية والريفية واحتياجاتها. *​*3. نظيفة ولا تلوث البيئة، وتحافظ على الصحة العامة. *​*4. اقتصادية في كثير من الاستخدامات، وذات عائد اقتصادي كبير. *​*5. ضمان استمرار توافرها وبسعر مناسب وانتظامه. *​*6. لا تحدث أي ضوضاء، أو تترك أي مخلفات ضارة تسبب تلوث البيئة. *​*7. تحقق تطوراً بيئياً، واجتماعياً، وصناعياً، وزراعياً على طول البلاد وعرضها. *​*8. تستخدم تقنيات غير معقدة ويمكن تصنيعها محلياً في الدول النامية. *​*صور الطاقة المتجددة* ​*1. الطاقة الشمسية. *​*2. طاقة الرياح. *​*3. طاقة الكتلة الحية. *​*4. طاقة المساقط المائية. *​*5. طاقة حرارة باطن الأرض. *​*6. طاقة حركة الأمواج والمد والجزر. *​*7. طاقة فرق درجات الحرارة في أعماق المحيطات والبحار. *​*الطاقة الشمسية* ​* تعتبر الطاقة الشمسية من أهم موارد الطاقة في العالم. وقد تأخر استثمارها الفعلي رغم من أهم مميزاتها إنها مصدر لا ينضب، وعلى سبيل المثال، فان المملكة العربية السعودية وحدها التي لا تزيد مساحتها على المليون ميل مربع، تتلقى يومياً اكثر من مائة مليون مليون كيلووات/ساعة من الطاقة الشمسية، أي ما يعادل قوة كهربائية مقدارها أربعة بلايين ميجاوات، أو الطاقة الحرارية التي تتولد من إنتاج عشرة مليارات من البراميل النفطية في اليوم. *​*نشأة استخدام الطاقة الشمسية وتطورها* ​* يمتد تاريخ استخدام الطاقة الشمسية إلى عصر ما قبل التاريخ، عندما استخدم الرهبان الأسطح المذهبة لإشعال ميزان المذبح، وفي عام 212 ق. م استطاع ارشميدس Archimedes أن يحرق الأسطول الروماني وذلك بتركيز ضوء الشمس عليه من مسافة بعيدة مستخدماً المرايا العاكسة، وفي عام 1615م قام العالم سالمون دى كوكس Saomon De Caux بتفسير ما يسمى "بالموتور الشمسي" وهي مجموعة من العدسات موضوعة في إطار معين مهمتها تركيز أشعة الشمس على إناء محكم به ماء، وعندما يسخن الهواء داخل الإناء يتمدد ويضغط على الماء ويدفعه فيخرج على شكل نافورة. *​* واخترع العالم الفرنسي جورج لويس لكليرك بوفن George Buffn أول فرن شمسي لطهي الطعام. وفي عام 1747 تمكن العالم الفلكي الفرنسي ج. كاسيني Jacques Casseni من صناعة زجاج حارق قطرة 112سم، مكنته من الحصول على درجة حرارة زادت عن ألف درجة مئوية كانت كافية لصهر قضيب من الحديد خلال ثواني، وصمم العالم لافوزيية La Voisier فرناً شمسياً مكنه من الحصول على درجة 1760ْ م، وأجرى ستك Stock وهينمان Heinemann، في ألمانيا، أول تجربة باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية، لصهر السيليكون، والنحاس، والحديد، والمنجنيز. *​* وفي عام 1875 شهد عالم مجمعات الطاقة الشمسية تقدماً ملحوظاً، حيث صُممت آلة بخارية تولد 1.5 ك وات من الكهرباء، وفي عام 1878 استطاع أبيل بيفر Abal Pifre تشغيل ماكينة الطباعة التي تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية، وفي الفترة من 1884 ـ 1881 اخترع العالم جون إريكسون Ericson دائرة إريكسون التي تعمل بالهواء الساخن لتحويل الطاقة الشمسية إلى طاقة حركة، واستطاع العالم الإنجليزي و.آدمز W.Adams صنع غلاية تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية تنتج 2ك وات. *​* وكانت الآلات الشمسية التي اخترعت في الثمانينات من القرن التاسع عشر، تعمل فقط في وجود الشمس نهاراً، في حين تتوقف عن العمل أثناء الليل وفي فترات الغيوم. وفي عام 1893 حصل العالم م. ل. سيفرى M.L Severy على براءة اختراع لآلة شمسية تعمل خلال 24 ساعة في اليوم حيث تخزن الطاقة نهاراً في بطاريات خاصة، لتُستخدم بعد غروب الشمس. *​* وفي عام 1888 توصل وستون Weston إلى طريقة لتحويل الطاقة الشمسية إلى طاقة ميكانيكية، باستخدام ما يسمى "بالازدواج الحراري" حيث يمكن توليد جهد بين نقط الاتصال الساخنة الباردة بين معدنين مختلفين كالنيكل والحديد مثلاً، وفي عام 1897 صنع العالم هـ. سي. ريجان H.C. Reagan جهاز ازدواج حراري لتوليد الكهرباء باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية. *​* وفي عام 1904 أُنتجت، في سانت لويس بأمريكا، آلة شمسية تنتج 5 كيلووات كهرباء، وفي عام 1905 نفذ بويل Boyle وإدوارد وايمان Edward Wyman أول آلة شمسية تنتج 15 كيلووات من الكهرباء في صحراء كاليفورنيا. *​* وفي عام1911 استطاع فرانك شومان تشغيل نظام شمسي ينتج 32 كيلووات من الكهرباء وكان ذلك يعد مشروعاً اقتصادياً. *​* وفي عام 1912، اضطلع شومان Shuman وبويز Boys، بتنفيذ أكبر مشروع لضخ المياه في العالم، وكان ذلك بمدينة المعادى بمصر، وقد انتج هذا المشروع 45ـ37 كيلووات، على مدى خمس ساعات تشغيل متصلة، ولكن هذا المشروع أُهمل بسبب الحرب العالمية الأولى سنة1915. *​* وفي خلال الثلاثينيات، زاد الاهتمام بالطاقة الشمسية، وخاصة في مجال استخدامها في السخانات الشمسية بسعة 100ـ200 لتر، حتى بلغ عدد السخانات الشعبية فوق أسطح المنازل ربع مليون وحدة عام 1960 باليابان. وفي منتصف الثلاثينات ظهرت فكرة البطاريات الشمسية. *​*محطات توليد الكهرباء* ​* يمكن استخدام الطاقة الشمسية في الحصول على بخار الماء الذي يستخدم في تشغيل توربينات توليد الكهرباء. وترتكز أشعة الشمس على الغلاية بطرق مختلفة، ويمكن استخدام المرايا الأسطوانية لتركيز الأشعة. *​* ويمكن تصميم محطة كهربائية تغذي حياً يتكون من ألف مسكن، ويتكون المجمع في هذه الحالة من حقل كبير من المرايا، تمثل مجموعة تعكس أشعة الشمس وتركزها على غلاية كبيرة موضوعة أعلى برج يسمى "برج القدرة". *​* وتُغذي المحطة المساكن بحوالي 70% من الاحتياجات اليومية. ويستمر عمل المحطة لمدة أربع ساعات، بعد توقف المجمعات عن العمل عند غروب الشمس. ويقدر احتياج المنزل العادي بحوالي 1200 ك وات ساعة شهرياً. وبذلك يكون متوسط متطلبات الحي 1.2ميجاوات ساعة وفي حالات الذروة يرتفع الرقم ليصل إلى 3.3 ميجاوات ساعة. *​*الموتورات الشمسية* ​* في بداية القرن العشرين الميلادي أُنشئت شركة الموتورات الشمسية في بوسطن، بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، بغرض إنتاج آلة شمسية اقتصادية على نطاق تجاري، لمواجهة متطلبات الطاقة لمشاريع الري الجديدة في صحراء كاليفورنيا وأريزونا، حيث لم يكن البترول قد اكتشف بعد بصورة واسعة. واستخدم الموتور لضخ المياه من الآبار، وبلغت قوة الموتور 15 حصاناً، ولم يلق مشروع الموتورات الشمسية النجاح المرتقب، وقد اشترت الحكومة المصرية إحدى الوحدات وذلك لتركيبها في الخرطوم بالسودان. كما طلبت حكومة جنوب أفريقيا شراء وحدتين، ولم تسوق الشركة أي وحدة في الولايات المتحدة. *​*البطاريات الشمسية* ​* بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية أعلنت شركة بل Bell للتليفونات اكتشاف البطاريات الشمسية، وقد ساعد ارتياد الآفاق لعالم الفضاء على زيادة الاهتمام بالبطاريات الشمسية. وفي عام 1959 حمل القمر الصناعي فان جارد Vanguard عدداً من البطاريات الشمسية لتزويد محطة اللاسلكي بالطاقة اللازمة. وقد حققت وكالة أبحاث الفضاء الأمريكية "ناسا" خلال الستينيات، تطورات هائلة في مجالات البطارية الشمسية لتوفير الطاقة لمركبات الفضاء، ويمكن للبطارية تخزين كمية من الطاقة بمعدل 22_44وات ساعة / كجم من وزنها، وتمكنت وكالة ناسا من صنع بطارية سعتها 125 وات بفرق جهد 4 فولت وكفاءتها 3% وقدرت التكاليف في حدود 0.1 دولار لكل كيلووات ساعة. وكذا أمكن صُنع بطارية سعتها 1كيلووات في القسم النووي العام لشركة جنرال دينامكس الأمريكية. *​*أنواع البطاريات الشمسية* ​*1 بطارية السيليكون .*​* تُعد بطاريات السيليكون أوسع البطاريات الشمسية استخداماً وتطويراً في العالم، وتُصنع طبقاً لتقنية أنصاف الموصلات، ويعد عنصر السيليكون عنصراً متزناً كيماوياً، ويمكن استخدامه في صناعة بطاريات شمسية تمتاز بطول عمرها، وإذا أرادت الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية أن تستخدم هذه البطاريات في توليد قدر من الكهرباء يفي باحتياجاتها، فإنها تحتاج إلى نحو مليوني طن من فلز السيليكون، بينما، حالياً، لا تنتج سوى 90 طناً فقط في العام. *​*2. بطارية كبريتيد الكاديوم *​* تُستخدم لأغراض الفضاء، وهي حساسة جداً لبخار الماء، ولذا يجب وضعها في كبسولات محكمة، حتى يمكن استخدامها للأغراض الأرضية؛ ونظراً لأن الكاديوم له تأثير سام على الإنسان، لذا يلزم الحرص أثناء تداول هذه البطاريات. ولذلك استخدم سيلنيد الزنك لصناعة هذه البطاريات، بدلاً من كبريتيد الكاديوم، لأنه أقل خطراً. *​*3. بطارية خارصينيد الجاليوم: *​* تمتاز هذه البطاريات بقدرتها الزائدة على امتصاص الفوتونات الضوئية، ويمكن استخدامها في درجات حرارة أعلى من تلك التي تستخدم عندها بطاريات السيليكون أو كبريتيد الكاديوم، وتستخدم هذه البطاريات تقنيات متقدمة وطرقاً متعددة لإنتاجها. *​*طاقة الرياح* ​* في مطلع عام 1981 أصبحت طاقة الرياح مجالاً سريع النمو، حيث أسفرت الجهود والطموحات التي بذلت خلال السبعينيات في البحث والتطوير عن ثروة من الدراسات الحديثة التي أثبتت أن طاقة الرياح مصدر عملي للكهرباء. إذ يجري الآن تركيب أعداد ضخمة من الآلات التي تعمل بالرياح في كثير من البلاد، للمرة الأولى، منذ ما يزيد على الخمسين عاماً. *​* ولهذه الآلات سوق ضخمة تزداد نمواً في المناطق النائية، حيث الكهرباء وقوى الضخ التي تمد بها محركات الديزل الشبكات الكهربائية الصغيرة باهظة الثمن. *​* فمضخات الري التي تعمل بالرياح تنتشر الآن في أستراليا، وأجزاء من أفريقيا، وآسيا، وأمريكا اللاتينية. وربما تستخدم الرياح، في القريب العاجل، لتوليد الكهرباء في المزارع والمنازل بتكلفة أقل مما يتقاضاه مرفق الكهرباء المحلي. *​* وقد يتطلب إسهام التوربينات الريحية الكبيرة بقسط وافر في إمداد الطاقة العالمي وقتاً أطول قليلاً. فهذه التوربينات ليست آلات بسيطة، حيث إنها تتضمن أعمالاً هندسية متطورة، بالإضافة إلى نظم تحكم ترتكز على الحاسبات الإلكترونية الدقيقة. وهناك شركات كثيرة في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وبضعة بلاد أخرى لديها برامج بحثية في مجال طاقة الرياح، وخطط عديدة للاعتماد على هذا المصدر للطاقة. *​* إن الظروف مهيأة تماماً لكي تنتقل هذه التقنية سريعاً، من مرحلتي البحث والتخطيط، إلى الواقع التجاري. وقد تتوافر قريباً عشرات الملايين من التوربينات والمضخات الصغيرة التي تلبي احتياجات مناطق العالم الريفية، ومن الممكن ربط مجموعات من الآلات الريحية الكبيرة بشبكات الكهرباء التابعة لشركات المنافع العامة. وفي خلال السنوات الأولى لهذا القرن، يمكن لبلاد كثيرة أن تحصل على ما بين 20% و30% من احتياجاتها من الكهرباء بتسخير طاقة الرياح. وسيكون لتقنية طاقة الرياح الحديثة، التي تستغل هذا المصدر النظيف الاقتصادي المتجدد للطاقة، مكانها في عالم ما بعد النفط. *​*تسخير الرياح* ​* إن ما يقرب من2% من ضوء الشمس الساقط على سطح الكرة الأرضية يتحول إلى طاقة حركة للرياح. وهذه كمية هائلة من الطاقة تزيد كثيراً على ما يستهلك من الطاقة في جميع أنحاء العالم في أي سنة من السنين. *​* وهناك ظاهرتان ميترولوجيتان أساسيتان تتسببان في الجزء الأعظم من رياح العالم. فينشأ نمط ضخم لدوران الهواء من سحب الهواء القطبي البارد نحو المنطقتين المداريتين، ليحل محل الهواء الأدفأ والأخف الذي يصعد ثم يتحرك نحو القطبين. وتنشأ مناطق ضغط عالٍ ومناطق ضغط منخفض، وتعمل قوة دوران الأرض على دوران الهواء في اتجاه حركة عقرب الساعة في نصف الكرة الجنوبي، وفي عكس اتجاه حركة عقرب الساعة شمال خط الاستواء، وهذان الخطان هما المسئولان عن سمات الطقس الرئيسية كالرياح التجارية المستمرة في المناطق المدارية، والرياح الغربية السائدة في المناطق المعتدلة الشمالية. والسبب الآخر للرياح البعيدة المدى، هو أن الهواء الذي يعلو المحيطات لا يسخن بالقدر الذي يسخن به الهواء الذي يعلو البر. وتنشأ الرياح عندما يتدفق هواء المحيط البارد إلى البر ليحل محل الهواء الدافئ الصاعد. *​* والنتيجة النهائية هي نظم للطقس غير مستقرة ودائمة التغير. إن طاقة ضوء الشمس الحرارية تتحول باستمرار إلى طاقة حركة للرياح. ولكن هذه الطاقة تتغير عن طريق الاحتكاك مع سطح الأرض وفي داخل الرياح ذاتها. وجزء صغير من طاقة الرياح هو الذي يمكن الاستفادة به فعلاً. فمعظم الرياح تهب في الارتفاعات العالية أو فوق المحيطات، وعلى ذلك فهي بعيدة المنال. *​* وتسخير طاقة الرياح ليست فكرة جديدةً، فقد استخدمت في السفن الشراعية. وظهرت بعدها طواحين الهواء، وهي آلات تستلب طاقة الرياح، لتؤدي أعمالاً ميكانيكية متنوعة. وتظهر أول إشارة لطواحين الهواء في كتابات العرب في العصور الوسطى، فقد وصفوا آلات ريحية بدائية في فارس في القرن السابع الميلادي. وقد طُورت آلات مماثلة لها في الصين، واستخدمت منذ 2000 عام على الأقل. *​* وأُدخلت طواحين الهواء في أوربا في وقت ما قبل القرن الثاني عشر، وبحلول القرن الخامس عشر وجدت أشكالاً متطورة من هذه التقنية في جميع أنحاء أوربا، وفي هولندا بلغ عدد الآلات التي كانت مستخدمة في تلك الحقبة نحو 12 ألف آلة *​




​* والدانمارك التي تفتقر بدرجة عظيمة إلى الوقود الحفري المحلي بأنواعه المختلفة، أُنتجت طواحين هواء محسنة واستخدمتها للإمداد بربع الطاقة الصناعية في البلد في عام1900، وبحلول أواخر القرن التاسع عشر كان ما يقدر بستة ملايين مضخة مائية مستخدمة في الولايات المتحدة. *​* وقد أنتج مهندس في الدانمارك آلة ريحية لتوليد الكهرباء في عام 1890 بعد إنتاج الكهرباء بواسطة محرك تجاري للمرة الأولى بوقت قصير. وظهرت سوق مزدهرة لهذه التوربينات الريحية الجديدة في الدانمارك والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وبضعة بلاد أخرى خلال العشرينات والثلاثينات من هذا القرن. *​* وصمم الباحثون في بريطانيا، والدانمارك، وفرنسا، والاتحاد السوفيتي، والولايات المتحدة، وألمانيا توربينات ريحية بريش أقطارها 20 متراً أو أكثر وقدرة كهربائية زادت على 100 كيلووات. *​* وفي الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية طور توربين سميث وبوتنام الريحي خلال الأربعينات،وكان نموذجاً لتقنية متقدمة للمشروعات البحثية خلال هذه الحقبة، وكانت تديرها ريش ضخمة من الصلب الذي لا يصدأ، وقدرتها 1250 كيلووات، وهذا الرقم لم تصل إليه آلة أخرى حتى السبعينيات وتتسم الآلات الريحية الجيدة التصميم بقدر من البساطة والدقة، ساعد على اقتناع الكثيرين من العلماء والمهندسين بالنجاح العظيم الذي تبشر به تقنيات الطاقة المتجددة. *​* وتعتمد الطاقة المتاحة في الرياح بصورة حاسمة على سرعتها، حيث تتضاعف الطاقة إلى ثمانية أمثالها كلما زادت سرعة الرياح إلى المثلين. والمتوسط السنوي لسرعة الرياح يتفاوت من أقل من ستة أميال في الساعة في بضع مناطق، إلى 20 ميلاً في الساعة في بعض المناطق الجبلية والساحلية. والسرعات التي تبلغ أو تزيد على 12ميلاً في الساعة في المتوسط وهي السرعات المناسبة لكي تكون الآلة الريحية المولدة للكهرباء اقتصادية، ويمكن أن تتوافر في مناطق واسعة. وتبلغ طاقة الرياح الكونية المتوقعة ما يعادل تقريباً خمسة أضعاف الاستخدامات الكهربائية الحالية على مستوى العالم، وحيث إن القوى المتاح توليدها من الرياح ترتفع بارتفاع مكعب سرعة الرياح، لذلك فإن المناطق ذات الرياح الشديدة سوف تشهد تطوراً كبيراً في هذا المجال. *​* وفي الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ظهر أن توربينات الرياح التي ركبت على 6% من مساحة الأرض يمكن أن تفي بما يوازي 20% من احتياجاتها من الكهرباء. وتكفي ثلاث ولايات أمريكيةـ هي نورث وساوث داكوتا، وولاية تكساس، ورغم أن أحداً لا يتوقع تنفيذ مثل هذه الخطة، فمن الواقع أن القوى المحركة المولدة من الرياح سوف تصبح مكوناً أساسياً في شبكة الكهرباء في أمريكا الشمالية. *​*الصعوبات التي تواجه استخدام طاقة الرياح* ​* الريح، مثلها مثل باقي أنواع الطاقات المتجددة، لا يمكن الاعتماد عليها بصفة مستديمة،فأي بقعة على الأرض قد تتعرض لرياح عاتية في بعض الأوقات، وقد تتوقف عندها الريح تماماً في أوقات أخرى وللتغلب على مشكلة تذبذب الطاقة، نتيجة لتغير سرعة الريح، يجب أن يواكب برنامج إنشاء محطات قوى تعمل بطاقة الريح برنامجاً آخر لحفظ الطاقة، إما على صورة طاقة كهربية في بطاريات، أو طاقة ميكانيكية تستخدم في رفع المياه إلى أعلى فوق جبل مثلاً، ثم إعادة استخدام هذه المياه في توليد الكهرباء عندما تضعف الرياح. *​*اقتصاديات طاقة الريح، وبرامج بعض الدول من أجل استغلالها* ​* تنتج التوربينات الريحية الصغيرة بأحجام وأشكال كثيرة، ويتركز معظم النشاط الإنتاجي على الآلات التي يمكنها توليد ما يتفاوت من كيلووات واحد إلى 15 كيلووات، وتقل أقطار ريَشُه عن 12متراً. والمنزل الأمريكي النموذجي الكائن في منطقة يزيد فيها متوسط سرعة الرياح على 12 ميلاً في الساعة، يمكن أن يحصل على معظم احتياجاته من الكهرباء باستخدام توربين ريحي تتراوح قدرته بين ثلاثة وخمسة كيلووات. وتتفاوت تكاليف نظام طاقة الرياح، الذي يعد للوفاء باحتياجات مثل هذا المنزل، من خمسة آلاف إلى 20 ألف دولار أمريكي. *​* وهناك توربين الأماكن النائية النموذجي، وهو صغير ومتين، ويولد تياراً مستمراً يمكن اختزانه في بطاريات، لاستخدامه عندما لا تكون الرياح شديدة. وتستخدم الآن 20 ألف توربين ريحي في الأماكن النائية، في نقط مراقبة الحرائق، والمطارات النائية، والمزارع المنعزلة في أستراليا، وعلى العوامات الطافية لإرشاد السفن بعيداً عن ساحل شيلي، وفي الأماكن المقامة بها الأكواخ الجبلية بسويسرا. *​* وتوجد صناعات نشيطة للتوربينات الريحية في أستراليا والدانمارك وهولندا والسويد والولايات المتحدة وبضعة بلاد أخرى. *​* والتوربينات الريحية عادة أرخص في الاستخدام من المولدات التي تعمل بالديزل، خاصة في المناطق التي تكون الحاجة فيها إلى الكهرباء قليلة جداً. ومع هذا فإن هذه النظم الصغيرة للطاقة الريحية باهظة الثمن، فهي تولد الكهرباء بسعر يزيد كثيراً على 20 سنتاً للكيلووات ساعة ـ أي أعلى كثيراً من سعر الكهرباء التي تولد مركزياً في معظم البلاد. وذلك؛ لأن الكهرباء التي تولدها يجب أن تخزن في بطاريات، وهذه عملية مرتفعة التكلفة جداً. *​*المزج بين الكهرباء المولدة بالرياح والشبكة المركزية للكهرباء* ​* في السنوات الأخيرة أنتج نظام مختلف تماماً، يمكن استخدامه مقترناً مع الكهرباء المستمدة من مرفق توليد الكهرباء. فبدلاً من أن تنتج هذه التوربينات الريحية تياراً مستمراً، توصل بمولد حتى ينتج تياراً متردداً ـ مماثلاً تماماً للكهرباء التي يحملها معظم خطوط المرفق. وهناك آلات جديدة أخرى يستخدم فيها محول متزامن لأداء هذا العمل نفسه. وبهاتين التقنيتين، يمكن استخدام الكهرباء المستمدة من الشبكة المركزية مع الكهرباء الريحية في المنازل وأماكن العمل. وبدلاً من أن يضطر مستخدم هذه التوربينات إلى الاعتماد على البطاريات أثناء سكون الرياح، فإنه يسحب الكهرباء من المرفق العام كأي عميل عادي. وعندما تكون الرياح وفيرة، والحاجة إلى الكهرباء قليلة، يمكن إعادة إدخال الطاقة الزائدة في خطوط المرفق العام، فيعمل عداد العميل في الاتجاه العكسي. وهكذا يصبح مالك الآلة الريحية منتجاً للكهرباء، بالإضافة إلى كونه مستهلكاً لها، وتكون شبكة المرفق العام هي في الواقع بطارية العميل. *​*تطور الاستخدام* ​* تشير الدراسات إلى أن هناك 3.8 مليون منزل بالأنحاء الريفية بالولايات المتحدة، تصلح مواقع مناسبة، على وجه الخصوص، للمولدات الريحية الصغيرة، وما يزيد على 370 ألف مزرعة. ويمكن، على أساس هذه الدراسة، تقدير أنه من الممكن أن يكون في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في يوم من الأيام عدد كبير من التوربينات الريحية الصغيرة العاملة يصل إلى خمسة ملايين توربين، تمد بنحو 25 ألف ميجاوات من القدرة المولدة للكهرباء ـ أي نصف ما تمد به الطاقة النووية حالياً. *​* وتحتل الولايات المتحدة مكان الصدارة في مجال تطوير الآلات الريحية، فمنذ عام 1975 بدأت إدارة شئون الطيران والفضاء "ناسا" ا لعمل في سلسلة من التوربينات الأفقية المحور المطردة الكبر، وقد أصبح هذا البرنامج تحت إشراف وزارة الطاقة الآن، وتكفلت حديثاً بإنشاء ثلاثة توربينات بقدرة 2500 كيلووات في وادي نهر كولومبيا الشديد الرياح في الجزء الشمالي الغربي على ساحل المحيط الهادي. *​* وقد صممت شركة بوينج آلة ضخمة مذهلة لها ريشتان ترسمان قوساً يبلغ قطره 100 متراً تقريباً. يمكن رؤيتها من مسافة 5 أميال في اليوم الصحو. *​* وتستخدم الطاقة لإدارة مولد متزامن يدفع بالكهرباء مباشرة في الشبكة الكهربائية التابعة لإدارة الكهرباء لمنطقة بونفيل. ومن المتوقع أن تولد هذه الآلة الكهرباء بسعر ابتدائي قدره ثماني سنتات تقريباً للكيلووات ساعة. *​* ويأمل المسئولون الرسميون في الدانمارك أن تعرض، قريباً في الأسواق، آلة من إنتاجهم تبلغ قدرتها 630 كيلووات. وهناك واحدة من كبريات الشركات الهندسية في إنجلترا تصنع محطات توليد الكهرباء بالطاقة النووية، وتقوم هذه الشركة بتصميم توربين ريحي قدرته 3 آلاف كيلووات بتمويل حكومي. وطورت شركة بندكس وشركة هاملتون ستاندارد بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية آلتين أفقيتين المحور قدرتاهما ثلاثة آلاف، وأربعة آلاف كيلووات. *​* وفي ألمانيا برنامج يسمى برنامج جرويان Growian program يتضمن 25 مشروعاً، بعضها لإنتاج مراوح صغيرة لإنتاج طاقة كهربائية في حدود 15 كيلووات، لاستخدامها في الدول النامية ومشروع آخر لإنتاج مراوح عملاقة يصل قطر المروحة إلى 50 متر، وقدرتها 265 كيلووات ساعة. *​* وتستخدم إسرائيل الطاقة الهوائية المستمدة من الرياح بكميات اقتصادية، وحيث أقامت محطات تحوي أبراجاً عالية في مناطق الجليل الأعلى، والكرمل، وبني عامر، وعرانة في النقب، وقامت بتركيب توربينات الرياح بقدرة 1200 إلى 1300 كيلووات ساعة. *​*الطاقة المائية* ​* تُعد الشمس الطاقة الميكانيكية في المياه المتدفقة حيث إن 23% من الطاقة الشمسية التي تصل الأرض تسقط على سطح البحار والأنهار والمحيطات فيتبخر الماء منها ويتصاعد بخار الماء مع الهواء إلى طبقات الجو العليا، فيبرد ويكوّن السحب التي تسير، مع الهواء، إلى مناطق بعيدة، وإذا ما قابلت سفوح الجبال، فإنها تبرد وتتحول، ثانياً، إلى ماء أو برد يهطل فوق هذه الجبال، ومنها يندفع إلى أسفل بسرعة كبيرة، فيكون المجارى المائية والأنهار. جزء آخر من الأمطار يتجمع فوق الجبال في بحيرات كبيرة، حتى إذا ما امتلأت، فاض منها الماء هابطاً إلى أسفل مكوناً المساقط المائية. *​* ولكي يمكن استغلال طاقة الوضع المكتسبة في كميات الماء الهائلة المخزونة في هذه البحيرات، توضع بوابات عند مخارج هذه البحيرات، بحيث يمكن، عن طريقها، التحكم في معدل سقوط الماء. وطاقة الوضع تساوى وزن الماء المخزون في البحيرة مضروبا في ارتفاع البحيرة، عن النقطة التي ستُستغل عندها هذه الطاقة. *​*  طاقة الوضع = كتلة الماء × عجلة الجاذبية الأرضية × الارتفاع. *​* وعند اندفاع الماء المخزون في البحيرة إلى أسفل تتحول طاقة الوضع إلى طاقة حركة، فإذا ما سقطت على توربين متصل بمولد كهرباء، تتحول طاقة الحركة هذه إلى طاقة ميكانيكية تدير التوربين، وتولد الكهرباء، وكفاءة توليد الطاقة الكهربائية من المساقط المائية تصل إلى 85% وهى أعلى من كفاءة توليد الكهرباء بواسطة المحطات الحرارية. *​* أخذت دول كثيرة في إنشاء السدود عند منافذ البحيرات المرتفعة، وفي مناطق الشلالات. وفي البلاد التي بها أنهار يمكن بناء السدود والخزانات الكبيرة على مجارى هذه الأنهار، واستخدام ارتفاع منسوب المياه وراء السد في إدارة التوربينات لتوليد الكهرباء. كما هو الحال عند السد العالي المقام على بحيرة ناصر في أسوان في مصر وينتج سنوياً 8663 جيجا وات ساعة. *​*ميزات استخدام محطات توليد الطاقة الكهربية المائية* ​
[FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*1. *​[/FONT][FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*لا تُحدث تلوثاً للبيئة. *​[/FONT][FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*2. *​[/FONT][FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*رأس المال المنفق يتمثل في بناء السد أو الخزان، وهذا يفيد في تنظيم الري، إلى جانب توليد الكهرباء. *​[/FONT][FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*3. *​[/FONT][FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*كفاءة توليد الكهرباء من الطاقة المائية عالية تصل إلى 85%، بينما في المحطات الحرارية لا يتعدى 40%، ومن الخلايا الشمسية 15 %. *​[/FONT][FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*4. *​[/FONT][FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*لا تحتاج إلى تكاليف عالية للصيانة. *​[/FONT][FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*5. *​[/FONT][FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*التوربينات المائية سهلة التركيب والتشغيل. *​[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*طاقة المد والجزر* * المد والجزر من مصادر الطاقة الميكانيكية في الطبيعة، وهذه الظاهرة تنشا عن التجاذب بين الأرض والقمر، ويكون تأثير قوى التجاذب كبير في المنطقة التي يتعامد عليها القمر على سطح الأرض، ولا يتأثر سطح اليابس بهذه القوة بينما يتأثر سطح الماء. ** وفي المحيطات ينبعج الماء إلى أعلى، وينجذب كذلك مركز الأرض في اتجاه القمر؛ مما يسبب مداً آخر في المنطقة المقابلة من الأرض. وأول من قدم تفسيراً عملياً لهذه الظاهرة هو عالم الفلك الألماني جوهانس كبلر Johannes Kepler حيث ربط بين حركات الماء في ارتفاعها وانخفاضها، وبين أوضاع كل من الشمس والقمر، ثم جاء العالم البريطاني إسحاق نيوتن Isaac Newton ووضع قوانينه الخاصة عن الجاذبية بين مختلف الأجسام، وبذلك وضع الأساس الذي تقوم عليه النظرية الحديثة التي تفسر ظاهرة المد والجزر. ** ونظراً لحركة الأرضحول نفسها مرة كل 24 ساعة، وأن جذب القمر يحدث مداً في نقطتين متقابلتين على سطح الأرض في آن واحد، فان الفترة الزمنية بين كل مَدْين متتاليتين هو 12 ساعة. وتظهر ظاهرة المد بوضوح في بعض الخلجان بالمحيطات. وفي بعض المناطق يصل ارتفاع الماء أثناء المد إلى 15 متراً، حيث يمكن استغلال هذه الظاهرة مصدراً لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية. **استخدام طاقة المد في توليد الكهرباء* * تستخدم طاقة المد في توليد الكهرباء عن طريق بناء سد عند مدخل الخليج الذي يتمتع بفرق كبير في منسوب الماء بين المد والجزر، وتوضع توربينات توليد الكهرباء عند بوابة هذا السد. ** ففي فترة المد يرتفع منسوب الماء في المحيط أمام بوابات السد، فتفتح البوابات شيئاً فشيئاً، ويدخل الماء من المنسوب المرتفع خارج الخليج إلى المنسوب المنخفض داخله، فيدير توربينات توليد الكهرباء وتغلق البوابات بعد ذلك. ** وعندما ينحصر المد، وينخفض منسوب المياه في المحيط أمام السد، تفتح البوابات شيئاً فشيئاً، فيندفع الماء من المنسوب المرتفع داخل الخليج، إلى المنسوب المنخفض في المحيط فيدير توربينات الكهرباء بما فيه من طاقة وضع وقد تحولت إلى طاقة حركة. ** تغلق البوابات بعد ذلك حتى يبدأ المد مرة أخرى بعد 12 ساعة فتعود الدورة من جديد. لذلك هناك أربع دورات لتوليد الكهرباء في اليوم الواحد. اثنتان أثناء المد ودخول الماء من المحيط إلى داخل الخليج، واثنتان أثناء الجزر وخروج الماء من الخليج إلى المحيط. ** وقد أنشأت بعض الدول محطات كهربائية تعمل بطاقة المد والجزر، مثل فرنسا. وفي الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية محطة قرب شاطئ بريتاني، عند مدخل نهر رانس، قدرتها 240 ميجاوات، وهناك خطة لاستغلال طاقة المد والجزر في توفير 1% من احتياجاتها في الطاقة، وهناك مشروع آخر تحت الدراسة، يزمع إقامته على الشواطئ الغربية لنوفاسكوتشيا، حيث يبلغ ارتفاع موجة المد نحو 8.7 متر، عند دخولها نهر انابوليس. وعند خروج المياه إلى البحر، أثناء الجزر، تدفع توربينات يتوقع لها أن تولد نحو 20 ميجاوات. ** كذلك بنى الاتحاد السوفيتي، سابقاً، محطة مشابهة على مدخل نهر كميلسايا، لا تزيد قدرتها على توليد أكثر من 400 كيلو وات. **الطاقة الغازية* * يعد غاز الهيدروجين على رأس قائمة أنواع الوقود التي يمكن استخدامها بعد أن تُستنفذ أنواع الوقود التقليدية، إذ إنه من أكثر الغازات وفرة في هذا الكون، وهو يمثل المادة الخام بقلب كل النجوم، ورغم وفرته في قلب النجوم وفي الفراغ الواقع بين المجرات، إلا أن الغلاف الجوي للأرض لا يتوافر به غاز الهيدروجين الحر الطليق. ** ويستخدم غاز الهيدروجين حالياً في الصناعة في كثير من الأغراض، لذلك فهو يُحضر بكميات كبيرة تصل نحو 10 تريليونات قدم مكعب في العالم، ويمكن الحصول عليه بالتحليل الكهربائي للماء، وهذه الطريقة تُعطي غازاً نقياً بدرجة كبيرة، ولهذا تعد المياه المتوافرة في البحار والمحيطات المصدر الرئيسي لهذا الغاز وذلك بطريقة التحليل الكهربائي للماء، ويمكن الحصول على التيار الكهربائي اللازم من الطاقة الشمسية. ** وقد استُخدم غاز الهيدروجين في توليد الكهرباء بوساطة خلايا الوقود، وهو لا يسبب أي تلوث للبيئة، إذ إنه عندما يحترق يعطي بخار الماء الذي يعد مكوناً طبيعياً من مكونات الهواء. **خلايا الوقود* * تُصنع خلية الوقود المُبسطة من قطبين من الكربون مُحملين بقليل من فلز البلاتين الذي يعد عاملاً مساعداً في حمض الكبريتيك. وعند إمرار تيار من غاز الهيدروجين على أحد هذين القطبين، وإمرار تيار من غاز الأكسجين، أو من الهواء، على القطب الثاني فان مثل هذه الخلية البسيطة تعطى فولتاً واحداً من التيار المستمر، ويمكن تجميع مثل هذه الخلايا على هيئة أعمدة كبيرة، يتكون كل منها من عشرات من هذه الخلايا للحصول على الجهد اللازم. ** تمتاز خلايا الوقود بأنها لا يُنتج عن تشغيلها ضوضاء أو ضجيج مثل بقية محطات القوى الأخرى، ولذلك فانه يمكن إقامة محطات توليد الكهرباء التي تدار بخلايا الوقود في أي مكان في وسط المدن وفي المناطق الآهلة بالسكان، مما يوفر قدراً كبيراً من التكاليف عند توزيع الطاقة الكهربائية الناتجة منها. ** ويمكن استخدام وحدات مجمعة صغيرة من هذه الخلايا لتوفير الطاقة في بعض المباني الكبيرة، أو في بعض المتاجر الضخمة، التي قد تحتاج من 25 ـ 200 كيلووات من الكهرباء، ويقدر الباحثون في هذا المجال، أن كفاءة توليد الكهرباء من هذه الخلايا ستصل مستقبلا إلى نحو 80%. ** وتحتاج خلايا الوقود عند استخدامها في توليد الكهرباء إلى جهاز يحول الوقود إلى غاز غني بالهيدروجين، وجهاز آخر يحول التيار المستمر الناتج منها إلى تيار متردد حتى يتمشى مع تيار الشبكة الكهربائية العادية. **فوائد استخدام الطاقة المتجددة* *في المجال العسكري* * من أهم التطبيقات العسكرية للطاقة المتجددة استخدامها في تيسير الحياة في المدن العسكرية الجديدة، والوحدات المتمركزة بالمناطق النائية، وتنمى المصادر المختلفة للطاقة المتجددة لشتى الأغراض؛ لتوليد الكهرباء، وتحلية مياه البحر، والطهي، واستخدام الأنظمة المركزية للسخانات الشمسية، بغرض توفير متطلبات الإيواء للتجمعات العسكرية في المناطق النائية، ومن أهم التطبيقات المستخدمة في المجال العسكري للطاقة المتجددة الآتي: **1. نظام التسخين الشمسي للكليات العسكرية لاستخدامات الطلبة. **2. استخدام السخانات الشمسية الميدانية؛ لإمداد الوحدات بالمياه الساخنة للجنود. **3. إمداد المناطق السكنية والمدن العسكرية بالسخانات الشمسية. **4. تحلية المياه. ** نظراً للدور الحيوي الذي يمكن أن تؤديه الخلايا الشمسية في توليد الكهرباء في المناطق النائية فقد أُدخلت هذه التقنية في مجال الاستخدام العسكري المتمثل في الآتي: *​[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*أ. *​[/FONT][FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*تغذية المحطات اللاسلكية الثابتة. *​[/FONT][FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*ب. *​[/FONT][FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*تغذية الأجهزة اللاسلكية المحمولة بواسطة الأفراد. *​[/FONT][FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*ج. *​[/FONT][FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*في ثلاجات تبريد الأغذية.
وتتطلب طبيعة عمل القوات المسلحة ضرورة تواجد الأفراد والمعدات في المناطق النائية سواء على الحدود الدولية أو في الصحراء، وتحتاج هذه القوات إلى حفظ الطعام لمدة كبيرة لذلك استخدمت الثلاجات التي تُبرِد بالطاقة الشمسية. *​[/FONT][FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*د. *​[/FONT][FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*تستخدم الطاقة الشمسية في توليد الكهرباء لأغراض الإنارة، وإدارة الطلمبات لاستخراج المياه الجوفية. *​[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]* تحظى طاقة الرياح بنصيب كبير في التطبيقات العسكرية، حيث تستغل بقدرات عالية، مما يتيح تنفيذ مشروعات لطاقة الرياح على مستوى كبير كالآتي: *​[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*1. *​[/FONT][FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*تستخدم طاقة الرياح مع نظام مشترك للديزل بالاستعانة بالحاسب الآلي للتحكم والمراقبة، وتعطي المروحة الواحدة 200 كيلووات ساعة فلو استُخدمت خمس مراوح، أمكن توفير ميجاوات واحد ساعة، كافية لتوفير طاقة كهربائية لمنطقة عسكرية، ووحدات السيطرة الخاصة بها، ويتم نقل الكهرباء باستخدام الكابلات الهوائية المعزولة المعلقة على أعمدة خشبية، وذلك لمراعاة النواحي العملياتية، بحيث تمنع أي تداخل يحتمل على أجهزة الرادار، كما تعطي فرصة لزيادة عدد الخطوط الكهربائية، دون الحاجة إلى استخدام أعمدة إضافية، كما أن استخدام الكابلات الهوائية المعزولة يمنع أي تداخل ناتج عن الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية من الكابل مع أجهزة الإرسال والاستقبال اللاسلكي. *​[/FONT][FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*2. *​[/FONT][FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*تستخدم طاقة الرياح في تحلية مياه البحر، لاستخدامها في المناطق العسكرية النائية التي تفتقر إلى وجود المياه العذبة، وكذا في المناطق الصحراوية القريبة من البحر. *​[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*استخدام الطاقة المولدة من الكتلة الحيوية* * لقي موضوع توليد الطاقة من المخلفات العضوية بالتخمير اللاهوائي وهو ما يعرف باسم تقنية الإنتاج الحيوي، اهتماماً كبيراً في جميع التطبيقات، وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن تكنولوجيا الغاز الحيوي لا تسهم في حل مشكلة الطاقة فحسب، ولكنها تسهم أيضاً في حل مشكلتي نقص الغذاء، وزيادة التلوث البيئي. ** وتمثل تقنية الغاز الحيوي أهمية خاصة في الاستخدامات العسكرية؛ نظراً لكونها وسيلة لمكافحة التلوث، وإعادة استخدام مياه الصرف الصحي، ومخلفات المطابخ، في المعسكرات والمدن العسكرية. **استخدام الطاقة المتجددة في المجال المدني* *1. الاستخدام المنزلي التجاري *​[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*أ. *​[/FONT][FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*تسخين المياه لأغراض الاستحمام والغسيل والتنظيف، باستخدام المجمعات الشمسية دون تحويلها إلى أي شكل آخر من أشكال الطاقة. وهو أرخص وأنظف أنواع الطاقة على الإطلاق. *​[/FONT][FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*ب. *​[/FONT][FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*يُعد تسخين المياه بالطاقة الشمسية مستخدماً المسطح الماص الشمسي من التقنية الجاهزة المتقدمة اقتصادياً، التي قد انتشرت بصورة عريضة في أكثر من استخدام. *​[/FONT][FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*ج. *​[/FONT][FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*تسخين المياه بالطاقة الشمسية، لا يمثل بنداً أساسياً في ميزانية الدولة. *​[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*2. الاستخدام الزراعي *​[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*أ. *​[/FONT][FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*تجفيف المنتجات الزراعية. *​[/FONT][FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*ب. *​[/FONT][FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*الصوبات الشمسية. *​[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*3. الاستخدام الصناعي *​[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*أ. *​[/FONT][FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*اتجهت بعض المصانع لاستخدام الطاقة الشمسية في بعض عمليات التسخين والتبخير، خاصة في مصانع الأغذية، والبلاستيك، والصباغة، بالإضافة إلى المخابز الآلية، والعديد من الصناعات الأخرى التي تتطلب درجة حرارة متوسطة أو منخفضة. *​[/FONT][FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*ب. *​[/FONT][FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*تقطير المياه. *​[/FONT][FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*ج. *​[/FONT][FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*شحن بطاريات محطات التقوية التليفزيونية واللاسلكية. *​[/FONT][FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*د. *​[/FONT][FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*إضاءة الممرات الملاحية. *​[/FONT][FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*هـ. *​[/FONT][FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*أجهزة الإنذار الملاحية. *​[/FONT][FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*و. *​[/FONT][FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*نظام تشغيل مكبرات الصوت. *​[/FONT][FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*ز. *​[/FONT][FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*تشغيل التليفزيونات في الساحات الشعبية. *​[/FONT][FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*ح. *​[/FONT][FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*ثلاجات حفظ الأدوية في الوحدات الصحية. *​[/FONT][FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*ط. *​[/FONT][FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*شحن البطاريات الكهربائية. *​[/FONT][FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*ى. *​[/FONT][FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*مضخات الري الشمسية لرفع المياه لري الأراضي الزراعية. *​[/FONT][FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*ك. *​[/FONT][FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*تشغيل وحدات تحلية المياه. *​[/FONT][FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*ل. *​[/FONT][FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*كهربة القرى النائية. *​[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*
الصفحة الرئيسة
*​​[/FONT]


----------



## ahmad-11 (10 أغسطس 2012)

الطاقه الخضراء اكثر مناسبة بلادنا من غيرها


----------



## كيرو عبده (4 سبتمبر 2012)

تسلم يا غالى


----------



## msh101 (30 أكتوبر 2012)

فعلا الفترة القادمة هي للاستفادة من الموارد المتجددة لكي لا يتوقف التقدم ويجب ان نسير في هدا الطريق وجزااااااااااك الله خيرا كثيرا علي هدا الموضوع


----------

